
Different sort of free Wi-Fi starts to thrive - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2008/06/12/MN6N117KJU.DTL
======
pmjordan
Previous, less favourable coverage:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=143874>

------
sah
_"Meraki is donating the devices plus free Internet access to any San
Francisco resident who wants them. Neighbors within a block's radius of the
device can tap into the Internet for free, too."_

It's ad-supported internet access. They insert a thin javascript ad toolbar at
the top or bottom of every web page you view.

